# Options Stats



## Smack (28 December 2015)

Hello All.

I have read a recent statistic that according to the CBOE, about 10% of options are exercised, 60% are traded out, and 30% expire worthless.

Any idea of where I can obtain current similar information for options traded in Australia?


Smack


----------

